# Favorite gun/load????



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I know everyone has a opinion but what gun and load have you found to be very accurate? I am going to hunt deer with a muzzleloader this year. I will only be hunting deer with it (I like to kill Elk with arrows).  What is a highly accurate load and gun for deer? Thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

A 30-06 Loaded with 72 grains of Winchester 760 ball powder and a 165 grain Siera Grand Slam flat base bullet.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Easy on the eggnog this is the muzzleloader section.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*White Rifles are at the very top!!!*

North Slope,

I am going out on a limb here, but I am going to save you a ton of money and time. The most accurate muzzle loader, that I have ever shot was a White Super 91 converted over to a 97 without the steel rib. It has a 24 inch barrel in a .451 caliber with a 1:22 twist. It shoots 460 grain No Excuse conical bullets with a lubed felt patch and 90 grains of Clean Shot pellets ( Now American Pioneer) at just under 1500 FPS. These guns are true tack drivers. Use the number 11 CCI magnum cap for constant ignition source. The White White Tail series G will work equally as well with the 22 inch barrel and same load.

I have owned and shot Thompson Center, CVA, Lyman, Knight and several other off brands. The Lyman plains rifle in a 1:60 ball and patch is a fine gun, along with the Austin Haleck. In my opinion you are just wasting time and money with everything else.

You can find a used White at Doc's webpage very reasonable or you can buy new at whites online store for a ton of money. You should be able to find a G series for about $275 and a W series for about $375. If you want to buy into all the hype then try something else, but I can tell you from many years of experience that you are just going to get frustrated and give up the smoke pole... The .45 caliber is my favorite and has all the energy you will ever need for anything that walks in Utah etc..

Bigbr


----------



## BigBuck92 (Nov 25, 2007)

White Whitetail 97
375 gr No Excuses slug(45)
90 grains of loose pyrodex powder


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

> I am going out on a limb here, but I am going to save you a ton of money and time. The most accurate muzzle loader, that I have ever shot was a White Super 91 converted over to a 97 without the steel rib. It has a 24 inch barrel in a .451 caliber with a 1:22 twist. It shoots 460 grain No Excuse conical bullets with a lubed felt patch and 90 grains of Clean Shot pellets ( Now American Pioneer) at just under 1500 FPS. These guns are true tack drivers. Use the number 11 CCI magnum cap for constant ignition source. The White White Tail series G will work equally as well with the 22 inch barrel and same load.


That's like using a rifle on the ML hunt! (cheater!) just kidding. I think that combo would be the end of nearly any hooved critter on this continent. 
_But here's what I like:_

Lyman GPR .54 1/60" , PRB, 90 gr FFFg Goex, 0.017" patch w/ moose snot! This load doesn't have the extended range, but it makes a big hole and lets a lot of cold air in! :wink:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I got a TC Omega I went to the range and shot a 1 1/2 group at fifty yards.  It was cold and the wind was blowing and this was with open sights. I am using triple seven pellets (100 grains) and 250 grain TC shock wave sabots. I was real happy with is first run with this gun, could I ask for any better?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

north slope said:


> I got a TC Omega I went to the range and shot a 1 1/2 group at fifty yards.  It was cold and the wind was blowing and this was with open sights. I am using triple seven pellets (100 grains) and 250 grain TC shock wave sabots. I was real happy with is first run with this gun, could I ask for any better?


I use the same load in my Encore and Thunderhawk, my Encore shoots 1" groups at 50 yards.

I have a brand new Omega I have to get sighted in before summer, haven't even loaded it yet.

I use a Sightron 1x scope on my smokepoles, it makes a difference over the open sights. I've thought about a peep for the Omega, but can't make up my mine on it. I can't even decide if I
'm bow hunting or smokepoling this coming year.

Your rig should be fine.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I still am tossing the scope thing around, but I will probably get one. I love to hunt elk with my bow but I spent way too much time chasing deer (extended) with my bow this year. I need to do a lot more upland game hunting this year. I am going to hunt deer with a muzzy this year, I think it will be a great hunt.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

North Slope,

I too have heard great things regarding the White Rifles. Any White rifle if taken care of (as with any firearm) will give you years of service. There are some essential keys to Muzzleloaders though.

No matter what rifle it is, you will need to find out what your particular rifle shoots best. We can all give you general ideas but you will most likely need to play around a little until you find the "perfect" load. That said, I have a Knight Wolverine 209 (now called the Bighorn with 26" barrel) that has shot a lot of different Sabots really accurately. Because of that, I have had an easy time with this rifle and I will own it forever. Most are not that easy, Knights and Whites and TC included.

My first Ml was a TC Firehawk and it was finicky.....until I found the right load. Then it drove tacks like crazy for years. That particular rifle was a .54 caliber and I shot the 535 grain No Excuses bullet with 110 Pyrodex RS. Amazingly accurate always with that load.

The biggest key in my opinion is forget using Pyrodex Pellets. Buy Powder in whatever granulation is appropriate and buy a good powder measurer. Go up in 5 grain increments starting around 80 grains and see what your rifle likes best with the bullet you choose. The pellets are a decent idea, but you aren't left with the ability to milk the most accuracy out of your rifle when you are limited to 30 or 50 grain charges. Just ask a handloader how much of a difference 1-5 grains of powder can make on a reload. ML aren't quite as sensitive, but you need to shoot the best groups that are acceptable for hunting purposes. 

I tried the Scope thing too. I had a Burris 1x and it drove me crazy. The scope was nice and all, I just had issues with how much of the target was covered at 100+ yards by the crosshair. I shoot peep sights on my ML rifles and I can be much more accurate. My old eyes won't let me shoot with open sights as my astigmatism can't align the back with the front and the target all at the same time without me going crosseyed. 

Anyways, don't get caught up in all of the hype as has been suggested. Stick with solid performing rifles and use loose powder. Match the bullet to the intended game and let the rifle tell you which one is the best load option.

Have fun and good luck. By the way, swab your barrel between each shot when doing load development. This is the only way to make certain all the variables are as consistent as possible. 

Firehawk


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

White Super 91
600 gr. White conical
120 gr. Pyrodex P


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

100m grains of pyrodex , 300 grain XTP for deer and Elk with my Traditions Pursuit pro i had , 90 grains of BH209 , CCI primers and 300 grain Dead center sabots for deer and elk in my encore i have now .


----------

